# Cat only affectionate when she wants something!



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I know she is a cat! I know I am just a stupid human who is too dumb to understand what the superior cat wants me to do!

But little Toshi is starting to get to me by the way she acts when she wants something. Toshi spends the afternoon on the bed upstairs then comes downstairs jumps on to my chair arm for a nose bump, a cuddle and occasionally she will even purr. However this is not her being friendly this is her asking for the kitchen to be opened so she can have something to eat! She will permit the cuddle until I stand up and then she will escort me to the kitchen. I wish she had learnt another way of getting what she wanted! Sitting at kitchen door meowing would be fine but not the cute nose bumping!

Is there anyway I can break this habit? If I keep cuddling her she gets fed up and starts climbing up the curtains. Toshi is not an affectionate cat she likes her own space but I would love for her to be cuddly for the sake of having a cuddle not to demand food!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: My family call that 'cover love'. Toby is sooo sweet every morning but I know exactly why he is so sweet. He wants his tummy filled with good things :lol:

Sorry, I know thats not particularly helpful.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

1. Feed her only at strict mealtimes, same time each day. She will learn she only gets fed at those times and will stop asking for it at other times.

2. Do not get up and feed her when she starts cuddling you for it, and if she gets fed up and starts climbing your curtains, give her a time out in the bathroom instead, or something like that.

Thats about all I can offer, but if you're consistent, it should work. If you can't be consistent, than you're only training her that she has to ask for food when she wants it, and you have only yourself to blame :lol:


----------

